# Mimi Gwozdz ABOUT YOU Fashion Week



## luuckystar (26 Sep. 2021)

Hat jemand Fotos von Mimi Gwozdz bei der "a lot less by Lena Meyer-Landrut Show" bei der Fashion Week vom 15.09.2021?
Besten Dank


----------

